# My gentle giants.



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

Here is a few picttures of my adorable babies!
Enjoy,
Elena
Terzovia Maine Coon cats.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

very nice pic's


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you !


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

very beautifull babies u have aswell 
last pic looks like he's smiling for the camara bless him.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks Loe! He is such as clown.


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

they are all lovely, how did your cat get on top of the door?? that is amazin


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Top of the door !? - easy peasy! She just flies up there.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful cats you must be so proud


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Yep - I am drooling 24/7! Yours are very sweet too! Are they siamese?


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely cats


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

especially like the 5th one, cats curl up in the most unusual of places, don't they.


----------



## jo-ann (Nov 2, 2007)

grate photos of your cats


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Your cats are lovely


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Yep - and in the smallest too!



Jenny Olley said:


> especially like the 5th one, cats curl up in the most unusual of places, don't they.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Jo-Ann!


jo-ann said:


> grate photos of your cats


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

I like your baby too - he/she looks sooooo cuddly!



Debbie said:


> Your cats are lovely


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

This two girls are littermates: black smoke and blue with white.
The dark picture is really unusual, but I made it accidentally - with poor light.....


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

stunnig looking cats i only have the usual moggy lol


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

You have some beautiful cats there! Really stunning, you must be proud.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

the pic u made by accident has actually turned out to be a gorgeous picture, like one of them pro ones with the special light effect lol, its well nice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

nici said:


> stunnig looking cats i only have the usual moggy lol


Nici - it does not matter moggy or not - they are all stunning - they are CATS!I had moggies all my life before been bitten by Maine Coon bug


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

kittykat said:


> You have some beautiful cats there! Really stunning, you must be proud.


Thanks kittykat - I am proud and luv them to bits!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Here is my old moggy boy Terzor. He died 5 years ago of sarcoma.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

T--jay said:


> your cats relly do like posing.
> 
> How about you then hun is that where they get it from? lol


No - I am not photogenic.....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> Here is my old moggy boy Terzor. He died 5 years ago of sarcoma.


he was lovely Elena, what beautiful eyes,


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> he was lovely Elena, what beautiful eyes,


he was.....................Such as character. He had plenty of meat and fish at home but: He used to go to a Hotel accross the road, strait into kitchen and jump onto preparation table, he'd take something like cooked chicken and _slowly_ walk out....They all just stud there around loughing...


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahh hes sweet, will try to get pics of my 2 and post them


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

stunning cats you have, just lovely


----------

